# For the love of god, help me. =A=



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh god. 3:55 in the morning googling 'How to fix a squeaky hedgehog wheel'. I woke up around 2:00 this morning to a horrific cacophony from my recently purchased CSW, which is usually whisper-quiet. The cause, I have determine, is that somehow it''s sort of gotten pushed back on the center nut or something, wedging the rollerskate wheel against the wheel itself.

Crappy Pics (dude, it's 4:00 in the morning. You're lucky you're getting _any_ pics.)

















So please, for the love of god. I have an ice cubes chance in **** of getting back to sleep unless I fix this problem, but I can't push the wheel back into place. HELP ME.
Also, ignore any spelling issues. My language skill are not so good this early.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

A good temporary fix is vegetable oil I put it on my hamsters wheel when it drives me crazy. 
It lasts a little bit. But a more permeant fix is coconut oil that you cook with. I put it on about 3-4 weeks ago and not a peep out of it. 
It's all natural so it can't hurt them. 

Edit:
http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... ps-sellers
I'm pretty sure this is the coconut oil that I have (I'll double check in a few hours when I get ready for work) 
It works great, it's cheap. And you can use it for healthier cooking xD Ha.

Good luck!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Make sure the nut and wing nut have not came loose,also check to see if any zipties mite have broken and be rubbing.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Loose or cut Zipties were the usual culprit when Snarf's CSW made the shrieking/rattling sound. Snarf was so understanding, tho': he would run like Jack the Bear to make it REALLY loud, then patiently sit on his wheel waiting for one of us to appear. If, after 10 minutes or so, no one did, Snarf would start running like a madman again for a couple minutes, then wait. And repeated as necessary. :roll: As soon as we appeared, he'd hop off and stare at us until it was fixed, then hop back on. Not so much as a thank you.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Sky Halcyon: your post subject scared the **** out of me. Now for the love of God, next time please mention it's the wheel... I opened the thread thinking your hedgie was dying! :shock: :shock:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

...I think the same thing is going on with Paprika's CSW.. it's ever so slightly pushed back on the bolt.. but not as bad looking as yours.. I haven't been able to push it all the way back to the front yet.. but I did find something that slightly helped.. those two metal disks in the back that flank the pvc pipe kept getting in the way of my maximum nut tightening abilities.. so I removed the metal disk closest to the wheel, tightened the bolt as much as I could by hand since no tools could fit in that space, and then wrapped a hairband around the bolt to fill the remaining space between the nut and the pvc pipe.. I didn't know if it would actually make a difference.. but then that night paprika ran and amazingly it cut the noise down level (rattling sound) down by about 80% which was SOOO much better than before! I have no idea why it worked but it did.. so I'm going to keep tightening and wrapping it and praying it continues to keep the noise level down so I can sleep at night (the ear plugs I wear everynight now help too tho)!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nothing to add 'cept: That pic of Paprika is still the best ever!! Really, there should be some kind of award for that one! She looks so innocent. aaaawwww.....


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, thanks! I am really glad that I took the time to traumatize her for life by taking those pictures of her! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

firephoenixla said:


> haha, thanks! I am really glad that I took the time to traumatize her for life by taking those pictures of her! :lol:


Pah! Whatever you had to do, it was totally worth it!
(Please don't tell me how you got everything to stay in place, tho, k?) 
:shock: 
Prolly best I don't know.  cuz...I have this cute little army helmet... :twisted:


----------

